# Ky's Bootcamp



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh I'm so glad you are gonna share. Believe it or not, your posts are informative and helpful, while filled with humor!

Ky is an amazing girl, I feel sorry for her too, yet I know it really is out of love that we train our pets to behave, for their safety as well as others.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. I know it will be informative as we join Ky and you on her bootcamp journey


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

This AM after a good long hot shower my back actually felt better (yay) so I decided to wake Ky up early (gasp) and take her for a walk.
Part of our new rules is to make her walk at a proper heel at all times. She's great on loose leash so normally she gets to walk however she wants which means stopping to do a lot of sniffing, visiting ect.
Today I felt like an ogre making her heel. I didn't let her smell her favorite things or visit with anybody. She's such an old soul, she looked at me like "mom, I don't know why you're doing this but ok, let's do it {sigh}" Luckily I didn't want to push my back too far the first day out so we kept the walk short.
Her sad eyes were killing me  

Funny, when I put Bentley in boot camp I didn't feel bad at all because I knew it was important for him to learn but Ky, she can break my heart with those beautiful brown eyes. 

{I will stick with it, I will stick with it, I will.....}


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

A little bit of though love, hum Joyce? Still is the love part you should focus on! And Ky knows you are doing this for all of you, her included.

Just spoile her after with a lot of cuddling and her favorite games


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Your stories are wonderful and have inspired me to do more work on walks, etc. with Tayla. We spend much more time heeling than we did and during the walks we spend much more obedience time. Keep the stories coming because I get great ideas from your experiences. Poooooorrrr Ky.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

POOR KY! She was just protecting her pack------ Posted by protective Mama Yorkie Cozy


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> POOR KY! She was just protecting her pack------ Posted by protective Mama Yorkie Cozy


I understand protective Mama Yorkie Cozy, but you wouldn't be able to rip someones face off if you chose to, "poor" Ky could


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Bentleysmom said:


> I understand protective Mama Yorkie Cozy, but you wouldn't be able to rip someones face off if you chose to, "poor" Ky could


Who cares about their face! If they can't walk!  I only trust my family! ---- Cozy


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Don't listen to a word Cozy said! Great job with the Bootcamp!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I can see what Steve was talking about when he said I need to work on reinforcing the basics with Ky. Funny what we can't see right in front of our eyes.

I was working with Ky today on the very basics, she's excellent at obedience but while working with her I noticed that instead of doing what I ask _when_ I ask, she's taking a bit more time to mull it over first. That's so unlike her.

Steve said he wants me to work with her daily for a couple of reasons.
1- Because Bentley gets training everyday & Ky deserves one on one time too.
2- Because she's an Akita and they're known for being stubborn so I have to constantly train with her to keep her decision making to a minimum.

I agreed to do anything he suggested while secretly thinking that she really doesn't need to train daily, she's such a good dog. I admit he saw what I couldn't see. I've been so focused on training Bentley since August that I've been letting Ky get away with things that she would never have gotten away with before Bentley came.

When I train the basic sets such as.. down-sit-stand repeat, she gives me a look like I must be joking. I have been training her when Bentley isn't around though, I don't want her to feel embarrassed in front of him. (i know, I know) 
Yep, she needs a refresher course. The boot camp continues.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I have been training her when Bentley isn't around though, I don't want her to feel embarrassed in front of him. (i know, I know) .


:lol: Joyce your posts do make me chuckle, but i too would be the same 

Sounds like Ky is in for a little tough love from the boss!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

kjohnstone82 said:


> :lol: Joyce your posts do make me chuckle, but i too would be the same
> 
> *Sounds like Ky is in for a little tough love from the boss! *


She's soon to be in for some tough love from Bentley too, she's only got 32 lbs on him now and he's not done growing LOL


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! I absolutely love that your neighbor who was so scared of your golden puppy less than 3 months ago now looks at your Akita and says "Poor baby," because she has to sit and be calm. I can't wait to hear that your neighbors have welcomed a dog into their own home. After falling in love with Ky and Bentley, I feel like it's only a matter of time!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------

